# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  HCU-Client v322 Bootloader code read, FRP unlock & repair for new models and more...

## mohamed73

*HCU v1.0.0.0322 update!* 
✔️*Added support for:
Bootloader, FRP code reading, IMEI, MEID, SN, PCM SN, Vendor, Country repair, FRP unlock, Huawei ID unlock.*  Huawei Enjoy 9
DUB-AL00
DUB-AL20
DUB-TL00  Huawei Y7 2019
DUB-LX1   Y7 Prime 2019 
DUB-L21  Huawei Y7 Pro 2019 
DUB-LX2
DUB-L22  Huawei Honor 8C 
BKK-LX1
BKK-L21  Huawei Honor Changwan 8C 
BKK-AL10
BKK-TL00
BKK-AL00  Huawei G Elite Plus 
SLA-L03   P9 lite mini
SLA-L02
SLA-L22
SLA-L23  Huawei Honor 8X Max
ARE-AL00  Huawei Y Max 
ARS-LX2
ARS-L22 
✔️*Many fixes and improvements*  *Download:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## veer

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## tayakit

thank you very much

----------


## dadinho

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## dkartachi

thank you  very much.

----------


## DMLFC

مشكورين يا اخي        **

----------


## mahj201450

thanks for all

----------


## مراد الفا

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر

----------

